# New User - Need 8.0 stable ( or snapshot) - not 8.1 stable  -if this makes sense !!



## ezynow (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am a very new user to FreeBSD (2 days) - so far I like the minimalist approach .


I have a problem - I have a sata / raid marvel pci card 886145. So far it is supported in 8.1 release.


I beleieve it is also supported in 8.0 stable branch -> i.e some time/months after 8.0 was released.

I am still a bit confused by the naming conventions but I assume the now 8-Stable branch now refers to 8.1 Stable. (not 8.0 stable) So it seems I am stuck?


Reason for this is that - I wish to use freeBSD as a nfs server. I have tried 8.1 nfs implementation - and it is gives me strange interoperabilty issues with my linux nfs clients. (input/output errors)

Also I ping from: linux -> nfs Freebsd server -> time is like 0.158 ms etc

however -> I ping from nfs freebsd server -> linux -> time is like 5.334 ms etc


I tried this configuration using 8.0 -> linux : nfs server works just fine, ping is as low in both directions.

However, my sata pci card(marvell) no longer shows up.


(I read in some forums that in the then 8.0 stable branch this sata issue is fixed). 

So for me - I need a 8.0 stable branch (i am thinking just before 8.1) was released or a snapshot some months after 8.0 release.



Is this possible to get??



Any help, much appreciated.



Thanks.


ezy


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 10, 2010)

There is just one 8.X stable branch, if you get the snapshot of 8.X stable branch today, it is called 8.1-STABLE.

You can install 8.1-RELEASE and then follow 8.X-STABLE (by getting, compiling and installing kernel and userland), or you can install the snapshot of the stable branch.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 10, 2010)

To illustrate the branching model, here's a figure:


----------



## ezynow (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,


Thanks for the the information - the diagram is very clear.


I suppose I will try the 8-Stable branch and hopefully try fix any issues I am having with the new nfs implementation.

Under 8.1:
Managed to decipher some more cryptic nfs error messages (I think!). The "input/output" or sometimes "permission denied" error referred to an implicit cross-mounting issue.

I now have a problem streaming large br files from the nfs server- some type of actual bitstream corruption. Smaller dvd (mpeg2)streams are fine so will try some tuning / tweaking now .


Cheers,


Ezy.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 10, 2010)

ezynow said:
			
		

> Reason for this is that - I wish to use freeBSD as a nfs server. I have tried 8.1 nfs implementation - and it is gives me strange interoperabilty issues with my linux nfs clients. (input/output errors)


I'd suggest updating to 8-STABLE (which will currently get you a release named 8.1-STABLE, while future updates will cycle through 8.2-PRERELEASE, 8.2-STABLE, etc.).

Rick Macklem is the NFS developer and actively participates in the FreeBSD mailing lists freebsd-fs@freebsd.org, freebsd-stable@freebsd.org, and others. He usually has rapid fixes for problems reported to him - in fact, I see some recent NFS changes from him.



> Also I ping from: linux -> nfs Freebsd server -> time is like 0.158 ms etc
> 
> however -> I ping from nfs freebsd server -> linux -> time is like 5.334 ms etc


This is with the `# ping` command? Any options on the command line? What network device are you using? This sounds more like a network driver problem than a NFS issue.


----------



## ezynow (Nov 10, 2010)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> I'd suggest updating to 8-STABLE (which will currently get you a release named 8.1-STABLE, while future updates will cycle through 8.2-PRERELEASE, 8.2-STABLE, etc.).
> 
> Rick Macklem is the NFS developer and actively participates in the FreeBSD mailing lists freebsd-fs@freebsd.org, freebsd-stable@freebsd.org, and others. He usually has rapid fixes for problems reported to him - in fact, I see some recent NFS changes from him.
> 
> ...



Hi,


I will be upgrading to 8-STABLE. The ping itself is just to my default router IP address via wired gigabyte ethernet. The router is wirelessly connected to the linux client. I did try it without wireless interface and pings were fine -> so a minor network issue if at all.


Ok I will be emailing Rick with my findings. I have tried nfs streaming of high br (bluray / hd 1080p )files from my linux box and it worked pretty much as expected (with some minor caching involved). The problem is the actual realtime bitstreaming is corrupted somehow. So I get garbled output - i.e no sound /video etc as opposed to stuttering by high network jitter casusing stuttering / insufficient throughput etc. I am going to experiment with different hardware configurations and try to narrow down the problem if possible first.


As I am just starting with freebsd and will report some findings hopefully soon.


Cheers,


Ezy.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 10, 2010)

Your errors sound like you are trying to use NFSv4.  I was just playing with this on the weekend, and had the same errors ("input/output error", "no such device", and similar on the client).

Are you trying to use NFSv4, either via *nfs4_server_enable="yes"* in /etc/rc.conf or via *options NFSD* compiled into your kernel?

Or is this a strictly NFSv3 setup?


----------



## ezynow (Nov 11, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Your errors sound like you are trying to use NFSv4.  I was just playing with this on the weekend, and had the same errors ("input/output error", "no such device", and similar on the client).
> 
> Are you trying to use NFSv4, either via *nfs4_server_enable="yes"* in /etc/rc.conf or via *options NFSD* compiled into your kernel?
> 
> Or is this a strictly NFSv3 setup?




Ok I seem to have a bit more of a serious problem - a hardware limitation/bottleneck. I just assumed "guru meditation errors" rather than hardware. 

I think the freebsd's nfs server (I am running nfsv3) implementation is running just fine. I say this as i tried  my old linux (known working) configuration on my new hardware setup (mini-itx/ 330 atom dual core / 1 X 2gb ddr2 / 1 gig ethernet) and it is giving me the same bitstreaming errors x(  

As I am new to all this diy nas / home server setup - I was under the impression such a setup was fine for lossless br streaming. Or i may have bigger problems as the motherboard (used) was purchased from the bay  


Anyhow, freebsd seems the right way for home server/networking setup, once I get my hardware issues sorted !!!! 


Thanks.


----------



## ezynow (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,


OK MODS issue solved = please mark as solved.

I forgot how stupid I was. I was trying to playout native br iso's - without specifically mounting them and selecting specific stream. Can confirm FREEBSD makes a cool NFS br media server.


Lost some valuable time here - but hey learnt a lot too!! - Cheers Freebsd - for supporting my hardware out the box and not letting me turn to the darkside (bill or jobs) 


Cheers.


----------

